# Need bulk cheesecloth?



## FutureFiyero

Hancock Fabrics has it for 33 cents a yard!
Check out their website!

I just ordered 150 yards.... lol.

www.hancockfabrics.com


****use code *HKFEMAILSIGNUP* during checkout you'll get free shipping


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Wow! Thanks for the heads-up FutureFiyero.


----------



## FutureFiyero

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the heads-up FutureFiyero.


Np!
Within minutes of finding the website I just HAD to order a huge amount. I have a feeling it won't last very long!


----------



## redrom

me too. 20 yds. cheers.


----------



## mraymer

I stopped at JoAnns today, they wanted $4.99 a yard for cheesecloth. So I was able to get 100 yards of this for what it would have cost me to get 6 yards at JoAnns. 

Also, if you use code HKFEMAILSIGNUP during checkout you'll get free shipping.


----------



## FutureFiyero

mraymer said:


> I stopped at JoAnns today, they wanted $4.99 a yard for cheesecloth. So I was able to get 100 yards of this for what it would have cost me to get 6 yards at JoAnns.
> 
> Also, if you use code HKFEMAILSIGNUP during checkout you'll get free shipping.


I'm really glad you found this thread, then! 4.99 a yard is CRAZY for something like cheesecloth!

I'll add that bit into the main post, I also used that code!


----------



## RCIAG

Every time I go to the grocery store & they have that stuff on sale like a buy-one-get-one I buy them out of it.

I saw that cloth at JoAnns & thought it was a ridiculous price too. They had some costumes that were ridiculously priced too, some were $50 for a costume that looks like it should cost $20 or less. Just crazy stuff.

Does this price apply for in store as well? Doesn't matter I suppose, it's free shipping with that code & THANKS for the code!! Otherwise the shipping would've been as much as the order!!

Just ordered 20 yards for $7!!YAY!! Even if I don't use it this year, I'll use it at some point & for $7 you can't afford NOT to buy it!


----------



## DawnDead

This is so awesome! I just ordered a ton! haha Did I ever mention how much I love this forum?


----------



## FutureFiyero

dawndead said:


> this is so awesome! I just ordered a ton! Haha did i ever mention how much i love this forum? :d


Glad you found it then, eh? haha


----------



## kittyvibe

I thank greaseballs80 for the code I got when I ordered mine. I posted about this deal over a week ago here- http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89730-what-did-you-find-buy-today-45.html

but didnt make a thread, its such a good deal it should have its own thread  Thanks FutureFiyero. 

I got some other nice fabric too while there and I wished to buy more of an Egyptian style print but was only able to buy one yard, it was sold out afterwards! I also got a yard of some really nice eyeball fabric, I havent seen anything like it before or since and wish I bought more.


----------



## zombygurl

*thanks*

thanks for the great info, I just ordered 30 yards myself. You guys are great!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

YEA! I just ordered 60 yards. Thank you so much, FutureFi! That is so awesome!


----------



## ter_ran

They are having a huge labor day sale so I would pick up as much as you can with free shipping! They offer free shipping for orders over $60 as well! Good luck with all your projects everyone!


----------



## Druidess

20 yards...theyre going to run out lol. Thanks so much for the heads up!!


----------



## FutureFiyero

SimplyJenn said:


> YEA! I just ordered 60 yards. Thank you so much, FutureFi! That is so awesome!


No problem!


----------



## samseide

I went into hancock fabrics and they are honoring the price on their website at the brick and mortar stores as well. I got 10 yards of black fabric and 10 yards of cheesecloth and was out of there for under 15 dollars. Awesome!


----------



## bl00d

awesome thx for the info! ordered 50 yds of the stuff going to dye some black w/ ritedye(can be found in the laundry section at your grocery store).


----------



## hauntfordad

yay just ordered 15 yards


----------



## skullnbones

my question is...How much is enough?! 20, 30 yards? more is better right?


----------



## Druidess

of course...dye it black, make it glow with fabric softener, bloody it up...what will you not use it for? lol. I wonder how much they have left to sell at that price...maybe i should order some more...


----------



## skullnbones

hmmm seems to be out of stock......someone said they went to a store and they honored the price...lets hope thats true =)


----------



## Druidess

oops...hope i didnt jinx it...sorry skullnbones


----------



## skullnbones

Druidess said:


> oops...hope i didnt jinx it...sorry skullnbones


druidess thank you for the ideas! my heart was beating so fast and then kurplunk. oh well i will have to try the store.


----------



## twsted21

still sold out hopefully they will have some more soon.


----------



## samseide

I said that I went to the store with a printout of the price and SKU of the cheesecloth and they honored the price in the store. They don't have the cheesecloth out with the other fabrics, it's in boxes near the zippers and stuff like that.


----------



## [email protected]

Great Deal, I ordered 75 yards. Didnt take advantage of the free shipping, but still a great deal. I will dye some black, green and grey. Thanks for the heads up on this killer deal.


----------



## Junit

I tried to order but it said out of stock... Anyone know of another store with the same/similar price?


----------



## skullnbones

samseide said:


> I said that I went to the store with a printout of the price and SKU of the cheesecloth and they honored the price in the store. They don't have the cheesecloth out with the other fabrics, it's in boxes near the zippers and stuff like that.


thank you! i hope they will honor it here as well....


----------



## skullnbones

yay! the store honored the price! 50 yards later i am a very happy haunter. Thanks all!!!


----------



## StreetScream

I can't seem to find it on their website but I do have a store near me. What can I do to get this price? anything?



skullnbones said:


> yay! the store honored the price! 50 yards later i am a very happy haunter. Thanks all!!!


----------



## samseide

for me when I went to the store, it showed up in their computers at the price of .33 but the box the cheesecloth was in still had the full price on it. Just tell em you saw it online on their website for .33 if they ring it up wrong.


----------



## StreetScream

Cool. Do you have a link to where it is 33 cents on their website? I couldn't find it.


----------



## samseide

looks like it's gone from the website. We (the forum) probably bought all they had online. I'd still go check in the store though.


----------



## RCIAG

My order has shipped!

I may not get it til next week, but that's OK.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Just had a call this AM about my cheesecloth order. Wanted to know if they could credit me as they are OUT of cheesecloth and though they except more they don't know when. They are shipping me what they have left which was close to what I ordered but not quite. oh well


----------



## pollywog

I ordered 50 yards and it came today. I love a bargin.


----------



## bl00d

Thank you for your recent order at Hancock Fabrics. We would like to inform you that the following item from your order is not currently available for purchase. This item has been cancelled from your order. If your credit card was charged, a refund has been processed. Please allow up to two billing cycles for your refund credit to appear on your credit card statement.


----------



## Druidess

bl00d said:


> Thank you for your recent order at Hancock Fabrics. We would like to inform you that the following item from your order is not currently available for purchase. This item has been cancelled from your order. If your credit card was charged, a refund has been processed. Please allow up to two billing cycles for your refund credit to appear on your credit card statement.


OUCH!! im sorry blood


----------



## kittyvibe

Im glad some people were able to get in on the deal. I knew it was a steal 2 weeks ago and long since got my fabric. I may go to the store in town but its a decent drive still, perhaps saturday. Im wondering if I need a printout of the receipt or the webpage that was there originally to get the in store price reduced? I dont want to make a scene, lol. Im needing to go to the bolt area or craft, not sure yet, but I appreciate those who went that pointed those places to look out. Ive never been inside that place before.


----------



## RCIAG

kittyvibe said:


> Im wondering if I need a printout of the receipt or the webpage that was there originally to get the in store price reduced?


It wouldn't hurt to have the paperwork.


----------



## bl00d

Druidess said:


> OUCH!! im sorry blood


it happens


----------



## hauntfordad

they cancelled my order....so now i have to start my search again for cheesecloth


----------



## Aquayne

I got 100 yards at 

onlinefabricstore.net 

#10 is the very loose weave we use for ghosts.

Merchandise Total: $37.00
State/Province Tax: $0.00
Shipping: $11.91

Grand Total: $48.91

Not as good as 33 cents but just a lot better than $3.00 on sale at Jo-Anne Fabric.

came by UPS in just 5 days.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Here's a place we used last year. 

http://www.lionsservices.org/CC.htm


----------



## gothiccaddy

i can't find it any where on the site. What should I type in?


----------

